# DUBAI | Cavalli Tower | 300m | 984ft | 70 fl | U/C



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

This project is going to be launched officially by Damac this week, it was something else but Damac redesigned it and now it is Cavalli Casa .. expanding the tallest block north

Looks like 75ish floors and I think it is technically 2 towers

Location: Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

first render:


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

DubaiM said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/GsGBNb


Last image of the site from 2016. The piles are from three different proposals ago. I assume piles don't have an expiration date?


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

droneriot said:


> Last image of the site from 2016. The piles are from three different proposals ago. I assume piles don't have an expiration date?


Lookin at the render we have I don't think they will be using these piles ..


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Gabriel900 said:


> This project is going to be launched officially by Damac this week, it was something else but Damac redesigned it and now it is Cavalli Casa .. expanding the tallest block north
> 
> Looks like 75ish floors and I think it is technically 2 towers
> 
> ...


Interesting design


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

What are those weird ring-shaped balconies supposed to be? They seem good for catching the wind and not much else. Those strange fins atop the tower also don't seem to have much of a purpose. It will be interesting to see what actually ends up being built here.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ these are balconies with pools on each of them.


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ these are balconies with pools on each of them.


Aha. Not terribly likely to be built the way they look in the render, then. With that much weight you'd need more than a thin cantilever to support them, and there's all sorts of fun to be had with the logistics of outdoor pools attached to a facade. 

That being said, it's not entirely inconceivable that they will build balcony pools, just that they probably won't look like the render. It will be fun to see the final product either way.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

So according to Reuters, Construction will start 2022 and this tower has 70 residential floors, meaning 76 or 77 including the podium









Italy's Cavalli scales height of luxury with $545 mln Dubai tower


Italian fashion house Cavalli plans to open a $545 million ultra-luxurious skyscraper in Dubai in collaboration with real estate developer Damac Properties.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Officially launched ... more renders are pouring in .. at least they are honest about spamming it with developer logo


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

2 more


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Whatever the architect is taking is gonna be the next big thing at techno parties.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Got confirmation this will be exactly 300 meters high .. expanding the tallest block north .. While Ciel is rising on the other side .. how many supertalls can 1 street have lol


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

As reported by KuwaitLover



KuwaitLover said:


> Soil works have been completed and site mobilisation works have started.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by myself:


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

So it begins


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today 



























Cavalli Tower


Guide to Cavalli Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Cavalli Tower has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

A new angle .. never seen this render before


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Gabriel900 said:


> A new angle .. never seen this render before
> 
> View attachment 3465320


What happened to 23 Marina in that picture?


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Blue Flame said:


> What happened to 23 Marina in that picture?


Hahaha yeah apparently since it has a similar color palette to this one having it just behind it will clash with it and basically merge into it in a weird way. It is not easy to compete for uniqueness when you have 9 supertalls crammed in the background lol.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This building might be too busy. It will all be the glass to see how this eventually turns out.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Blue Flame said:


> What happened to 23 Marina in that picture?


It was on vacation


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

DAMAC Properties has commenced piling work for Cavalli Tower, an ultra-luxurious 70-storey tower that was launched in September of last year.












https://www.constructionweekonline.com/projects-tenders/damac-cavalli


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Come check out my Sketchup of Cavalli Tower! This one was a pain to make 













Cavalli Tower | 3D Warehouse


Cavalli Tower is a 300 m / 984 ft tall skyscraper being developed by DAMAC Properties in Dubai, UAE. The 70 floor tower began construction in 2022 and upon it's completion in 2026, will become the only tower in the world branded under the Roberto Cavalli name. Roberto Cavalli is a luxury...




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Main contractor is expected to be awarded soon


















Dubai developer DAMAC slated to award Cavalli Tower construction contract soon


Enabling works to complete in October




www.zawya.com


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

by *Nicolas CGN*


----------

